# Click the button



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

You wake up in a chair. You are free to move, but you are trapped in a room full of other people. In front of each (including you) is a panel full of multi-colored, randomly beeping buttons.

Press the buttons and decide what they do (remember: buttons on your panel do not do the same as anyone elses; for example, your yellow button might launch an ICBM while someone elses plants a flower next to him). You can interact with the other people in the room (other members who are posting), or you can sit and figure out what the buttons do.

Your objective: find the button that lets you out. I will be the only one to decide if any buttons do anything special.

REMEMBER: be creative. Don't say you press a button and it flashes a different color; say you press a button and the floor cracks beneath you and you fall out of your seat.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dirty-dog- pushes the merange coloured button.
in front of him a hologram comes up saying "you dip shit, try again"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Hehehehe! Perfect!" said chris in a high pitched insane way. He pressed the nearest, biggest and flashiest red button. He felt a rumbling, a crumbling and...he turned into a 2" high plastic spaceman (In smurf colours) "Ahh!!! Help!"


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dirty-dog- looks in the way of screaming.

HAHAHAHAHA Ultra smurf

then pushes the bright black button, mysteriosly located by his foot.

he then turns into brightly coloured fluff ball.

looking at the mirror that just popped down, he laughs at him self and relises just how much it hurt him.................................................


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ahh!!! PASS THE PAINT! PASS THE PAINT!" Chris had to get the smurf paint off. And on his birthday!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Happy Birthday!))

Solitaire presses the brownish coloured button before suddenly clutching his gut.
"Oh No! I really need to take a shit and fast! Get Me Out Of Here. . ."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pressing the dark blue button, darkreever could only watch as his hands were replaced with hooves. _"Well thats less than useful.."_


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the giant fluff ball pushes a rather odd button.

nothing happens.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Uh-oh," said Chris as Solitare's arse prepared to explode. It was unpleasant even if he were chris...100s of times worse if you were a 2" plastic spaceman about to be engulfed by molten shit.

In sheer desperation, Chris grabbed hold of the furball and prayed it got clear. Chris jumped off Dirty-Dog/Furball and landed on a red button, and turned into an 2" plastic ork and fell on the ground. "Diz ain't goodz."


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

whats this about orkiez and molten shit.......

ahhhh, im going to my corner.

dirty-dog- pushes another button at random, and finds himself located in a mysterios room full of mechanicle things.

he looks out the window and relises he is the pilot of a epic warlord titan.

he aims at the control panel with his


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth suddenly pops out of nowhere, panel complete in front of him. He yawns, pressing multiple buttons at the same time, Turning into a frog floating half a meter over the ground, glowing red. 
"yaaawn.... what's going on? Why... you... wake... me?" Altough all the others heard was a lot of croaking. "Croak...Croak....Croak croak croak croakcroakcroak...."


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Tim wakes up slightly later than everyone else...

"WTF!? whats with the fluff, and models... and OOOOOH! BUTTONS!"

Tim slaps all of them in some crazed Beethoven at his piano fashion.

Suddenly He stops...

"Uh..Oh..."

*tick-tick-tick-tick*

Little did he realise that the button combination would inevitably release a spring under the chair in a haggard eject-o-seat fashion, just with out the "eject-o" part


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk studied the scene around him. There was a fluffball, a frog, an ork model, and some guy who looked like he was on drugs and was imagining he was pilolting a Titan.

'Yup, just another normal day in my life,' he mumbles. He spotted a green button. 'Green buttons always do good things,' he mumbled, pressing it.

Next thing he knew, he was moving super-fast. He was standing still, but he felt as though he was going at 5000mph. He pressed the button again in hopes of reversing the effect. Fortunately, it worked.


OOC: glad every1 caught on I was worried you would be asking things about names and sign-up threads and of the like but now thats not a problem


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

MR.snuggz wakes up to see the buttons flashing in front of him. he quickly decides to rapidly press the white and red at the same time over and over. he begins to feel light headed and faints. he awakes to see that he is a 7" tree terrain piece painted in an odd and sick combination of yellow, silver, purple, orange and pink being used to decorate some little girls barbie house.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake woke up with a massive headache... he slapped the golden button that screeched for attention. He woke up again and was taking a HOLY SHIT! on the golden throne, he was the emporer!!!!!!!!


wait, why do i have the urge to kill everyone on terra?


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

being very confused and somewhat dizzy from the spring-loaded chair, Tim Decided that he should push the nice shiny metallic blue button, nothing _Bad_ is ever associated with blue... but maybe it was a trap? Or maybe a double bluff? or a triple bluff?

Thinking about the infinite possibilities of weither it was a "Good Button" or a "Bad Button" was really giving Tim a headache... 

"OW!" Cried Tim

There was only one viable solution... HEADBUTT THE BLUE BUTTON! re-leave the headache, and teach the button a lesson in PAIN!!!

*THUD!*

A Little screen appeared with the words _"please do not push this button again..."_ between Tim and the blue button...

Now not only was Tim confused... But his headache was worse... and he had a "nice shiny metallic blue button" sized dent in his forehead...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Frantically waving his legs, trying to swim towards the panel in the way a dog would, Mordeth cursed (again) the person that hadn't waked him. This was a really bad dream.
Reaching the panel, he pressed the second and best button he could (the first was too big for him in frog-mode), and suddenly found himself pressed down to the panel. A little screen appeared in front of him, telling him he now moved in a ball of 5 times the gravity on earth.
"...heeelp..."
("...Croooaak....")


----------



## Lohnn (Sep 26, 2008)

"Why am I here? How did I end up here?" Jack asked himself. Last thing he remembered was all that booze he drank the day before. He was all dizzy and had this huge headache. And if that wasn't enough, there was these multicolored, quite big and flashy dots. He felt like he wanted to die (like always), so that didn't bother him at all.
Tired as he was he fell headfirst right onto panel hitting the smallest dot his huge face possible could hit.
Suddenly a big can filled with Red Bull looked out of his pocket. "Just what I need" he said with a loud voice to himself and drank all of it in a few seconds. He felt a huge pain in the back and saw a pair of wings growing out from his back.
"Yes, I've got wings! Now I can make suicide, I just have to fly up to the roof and then drop me down"
Not until then he looked up the roof and saw that it was not high enough.
"Nooooo! I will not die today either, now I have to get out of here before I will be able to. It has to be some way out!!!"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Eh, duz nyone mindz pikin me upz?" said the ork model, "Oh, and cud you press da big red button? It mihtz chang me from an ork to Chrisman agan."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire felt his eyes bulge and realised he couldn't hold it in anymore. Desperately he hit a button and while he no longer had to shit he now had to vomit... All over the Ork model... Guiltily Solitaire pressed the tiny model's big red button and waited to see what happened. . .


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lohnn said:


> "Why am I here? How did I end up here?" Jack asked himself. Last thing he remembered was all that booze he drank the day before. He was all dizzy and had this huge headache. And if that wasn't enough, there was these multicolored, quite big and flashy dots. He felt like he wanted to die (like always), so that didn't bother him at all.
> Tired as he was he fell headfirst right onto panel hitting the smallest dot his huge face possible could hit.
> Suddenly a big can filled with Red Bull looked out of his pocket. "Just what I need" he said with a loud voice to himself and drank all of it in a few seconds. He felt a huge pain in the back and saw a pair of wings growing out from his back.
> "Yes, I've got wings! Now I can make suicide, I just have to fly up to the roof and then drop me down"
> ...


OOC: lol

Fenrakk pressed a green button. Green meant Nurgle and Nurgle meant safety.
Suddenly, he became a huge ball of vomit. Had Nurgle gifted him with this?
No, unfortunately not. Some other guy had covered him with the stuff.
He pressed a gold button and had brass knuckles, literally. They were heavy, but he moved towards the guy who had thrown up on him


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

watching... rather amused... as vomit was literally flying, Mordeth had all but forgotten that he was a flashy frog... 

Coming back to his senses, he pressed a purple, good-looking button... and was back to normal! 

Five minutes later, after hitting the roof several times using his still untransformed legs, he fell upon the table, pressing underneath him 2 buttons in gold and yellow.
First of all he was himself. Second he was now sinking in the ground that had suddenly turned to a quicksand-like texture...
"eeerh..." he said to the 2" plastic ork, just as Solitare pressed a button at his panel.
"help me... I'm sinking fast!"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris suddenly turned back into chris, except now he had a Charlie Chaplin mustache, and he was covered in vomit. "Thanks, and....err...no thanks," said Chis as he looked for a viable way of cleaning the vomit off.

Out of curiosity chris closed his eyes and hit the console of buttons....and found that he was walking on the roof. "Cool."


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Lying on the floor, clutching his head Timmy figured it...
"RIGHT!!!" Scream Tim "I'VE HAD IT!!!"

Tim reached into his pocket, and pulled out his little multi-tool, 
"I shall take the button panel apart! and hot-wire the bugger to get me out!!"

Tim removed the "Phillips Screwdriver" attachment of his multi, and jabbed it into the first screw he found...

...Oh the irony...

The screw was in fact a screw shaped button... which turned his multi-tool into a Banana...


"Thats... Thats Not FAIR!!!!"

Tim fell to the ground like a 6 Year old school boy kicked in the groin

"AARRRGGGHH!!"

And he sobbed...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_Hmm_, thought chris as he walked around on the roof, _ Is that a button I spy on the roof? _ Chris pressed the button, and a trap door opened in the roof and chris fell through.

Meanwhile, a trap door on the floor opened and a long haired Charlie Chaplin lookalike shot out and landed on the floor, still covered in vomit. "Ow...is there any buttons that do anything good?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

officer kerky awoke with a head ache and still half asleep to find a panel. "hmmm a test hea." said kerky "what happens if i press this." kerky heard a mechanical noise and then felt the ropes tighen. then smack. "ow its the nutcracker" press another. "oh noooooo super nutcracker"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Jon woke in a chair and yawned,he looked aroun the room, what the f**k? he thought aloud, how much acid did i have?!?!?! bad trip, bad trip, bad trip he thought as he looked around and accidentaly press a large black button and turned into a rainbow dragon...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris hit the orange button. Orange buttons didn't do anything bad.....at least he hoped so. His clothes disappeared. "AHHH!!!! AHH!!!! No one look! NO ONE LOOK!!!!"


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the guy in the epic scale titan was thankfull that he had windsheild wipers and kitted out with inferno cannons, He acitvated the turbo lift function to transport him onto the panel, thinking it would be a great idea to try to burn it, but when he landed, the feet of the titan pushed several buttons at the same time, changining him viciously back into dirty-dog-. slowly he lifted hes head, relising that that was not a dream, after loking around and seeing vomit everywhere, he despritly pushed buttons hoping he would turn into something that squirted water. unfortunatly, he relised that the buttons had disappered and turned into holes.

he decided to put his finger down one of them, instantly turning into a epic scale terminator, and genestealers of the same scale were coming out of the hole he just activated. loading his assault cannon, he charged foward shooting it rapidly at the comming enemy


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Desperately Solitaire punched a purple button in an attempt to stop his vomiting. It worked and at the same time he separated into 9 identical Solitaires.
*"Hmmm"* They all said simultaneously *"This could be fun. . ."*


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Tim got up of the floor having wept for a few days now.

"RIGHT!" He yelled... "....wait"

Tim just stood there, wondering what it was he was supposed to be doing...

"Well if Blue hurts... Screws turn things into a Banana..." He mumbled

Tim walked over to the nine Identical Solitaires.. "Excuse me! Pardon me! Wooh Watch your step... Didn't I already dodge you?" Tim made it through the Mob of solitaires... "Maybe I'll Push his buttons! Nine of me could figure this out faster than one of me *insert evil demoniacal laugh* *cough**cough* yeah anyway..."

Tim punched the purple button solitare had just recently pushed....

*Pop!*


"Did it work?" Tim said to himself, noticing bizarrely his voice had in fact changed to a strangely high tone for a man of his age...

"What-the... THIS GAME HATES ME!" He squealed in his high pitch tone... Realising he was now 1/9th his original size.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris still had no clothes. This was mortifying. "PLEASE! Does anyone have any clothes?" In sheer frustration, Chris hit nearest button, a white one. The heating turned on, and the nakedness had been replaced by a full soviet winter uniform. "Oh crap, I'm melting!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The Solitaires laughed at the predicaments Eviltim and Chris and walked about the room, all of them pressing buttons randomly. Grass grew out of the concrete floor up to a foot in height and massive flowers spurting pollen grew out of the floor and walls. Next a huge red dragon appeared in a puff of smoke behind them and roared *"IN THE NAME OF DRAGON CAVE!"* and stomped towards the Solitaires. They all screamed and ran but were alll pulled into his mouth and swallowed, screaming, whole. . .


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk pressed a silver button. Suddenly, the button panel peeled away and revealed a computer monitr with a game playing.
'YES! COMMAND AND CONQUER! WOOHOO! MY FAVORITE!'


* a few minutes later *


'DAMN NOD MISSION 17! DAMN 20 GDI MAMMOTHS! DAMN SCRIN FOR NOT HOLDING THEIR BASE! DAMN DAMN DAMN! Now where's Portal...'


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Having slipped into quicksand when nobody dragged him up, despite several cries for help, Mordeth noticed that no matter how much it hurt from not breathing, he didn't die.
He was just thinking of a way to swim up, when he hit something hard. Fumbling around, he felt several round-shaped things on a panel... and suddenly felt the sand wash away as he was sent upwards, and in a spray of sand, popped into the room again, and fell to the floor, the panel under him.

Breathing at last, almost fainting from the pain, he gasped "Curse you, why didn't you help me?!!" to all the people close by, just as the solitares was swallowed by the big dragon.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Well,wehadprecopations," said chris, his voice muffled by the greatcoat several sizes too big for him. He started to look for the buttons from the greatcoat. To his surprise, there were some, and he started to undo them. But to his surprise, the first jacket button turned into a wood mouse. Chris recognized instantly. The mouse that had crawled under his T-Shirt in front of lots of RSPB officials and made him look a fool. 
"You...." 
The mouse recognized chris as well, and a sinister little smile spread across the little furball from hell's face. It dived into the great coot, and started to crawl around inside the jacket. "Oh no..hehe...hahahah..hheheheahah....no please......hahahhreheheh....ahhh!!!" The mouse had gone into chris' shirt and followed it down to his trousers, which he followed to his pants....and then bit something very valuable.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: lol damn mice

Fenrakk pressed a button that looked like a double button. Suddenly he was listening to some of his favorite music.
_
As you're on your way back home
Something catch your eyes untold
Fear if darkness lingers here
tremble as you get the fear_

He leaned back in his seat and listened.

_As you're on the corner stone
Fearing you'd be left alone
Who will lose who will prevail?
Who will tell the final tale?_

He spun the button, which was a knob now.

_Tension is rising
Gravity hurts
Everything's falling apart_

He liked that song, but there were better songs.
He turned it some more, and the damn thing popped off! Not only that, but now it was playing all his songs at once!

_I see your face before my eyes
The enemy will singe your eyes
Is this all you want from me?
Gravity Hurts
Do you Knoooooooow what it takes to be a hero?_

'NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!' he screamed








* for those who don't know, the songs used here (which are my favorites) are:

-Hero
-Caught in a Dream
-Creeps from the Deep
-Gravity Hurts


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Spinning away as the shockwave from Fenrakk's scream hit him, he pressed a button at random, and suddenly was in a bowl of water, the scream sending ripples trough the water, making a whirpool that spun him around, at last breaking the glass and washing him out on the floor, the scream hurting his ears again. Pressing another button, he suddenly had some headphones on his ear... connected to a microphone right in front of Fenrakk, intensifying his scream triple. 
His head all but exploding from the sound, he one AGAIN pressed a button, and suddenly a beautiful girl with perfect forms appeared in front of him, dressed in a tiny bikini, giving him a lapdance. also, the headphones disappeared, letting him enjoy the lovely girl with all his attention.
"Screw getting out of here, this place is great!"


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Tim really needed a new strategy, not only was he 8 inches tall... but he was surrounded by Grass twice his height, and more importantly...

... He Couldn't reach the buttons...

"Um... Haloooo! HELLO!!!" Tim screamed realizing that His height, plus High Octave voices and high pitched (for someone of normal size) screaming resulted in his screams being near ultrasonic...

"HEY! HEY!.... *HEY*... HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOO! OI! LISTEN!!! LOOK! HEY! HEY! HEY! HEY! HEY! HEY! HELLO!!! *LOOK!!!*"

Suddenly it dawned on Tim what exactly that button had done to Tim... Mind you the strange yellow glow he now created should have given him a clue... Maybe even the wings? Mind you... Tim is fairly Dense... 

"Ive Kinda Had it up to here with these buttons..." Tim said, Although due to his current Predicament Everyone else just heard it as "HEY! HEY! LISTEN! HEY!"

Tim, Had in fact been changed into quite possibly the most annoying Video Game sidekick ever... Seriously... *EVER*...


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: oh, what then? Peter Pan's fairy, or the dragon Spyro's little friend Spark?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC:I HATE THAT DRAGON! I HATE THAT THING! CURSE MY SISTER AND HER SICK OBSESSION WITH THAT SPYRO CRAP! ARRGH!!!!!! I"LL BUTCHER THEM AND HAND THEIR LIVING CORPSES TO THE DARK ELDAR< AND TELL THEM TO MAKE IT AS PAINFUL AS POSSIBLE!
OOC:That, or cheesgrate off all their skin/scales crap, dip them in salt, shake it off, and then dip them in lemonade before setting what remained on fire


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Fenrakk, you seem deluded, did you forget to take your medication)

Chris screamed again as the mouse bit his gonads again. "AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" he then noticed the very nice lady give lucky ol' Mordeth a lapdance. This was worse then being humiliated in front of the RSPB. Being bitten down there and stuck in a soviet uniform in front of _her_. This was a nightmare. Chris hit the nearest button, and the mouse turned into a bear. "Uh-oh."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

lol
But I do HATE that stupid dragons I don't want to know how many stuffed dragons she has of that thing :angry:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Lol... i used to play Spyro a little, and my little brother was even worse. But i can't remember us even 'considering' to buy anything of Spyro except the games... oh, the humiliation if we had...

IC: Content on watching the girl, he lent back... and hit another button.
The girl was now joined by 2 more girls fully clothed, that at once started stripping for him.
"Oh boy..."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

The only Solitaire to survive wearily climbed out of the Dragon's litter box(!) and stumbled to the nearest control pad. The Dragon that he had created he saw had ran off in tears after hearing the insults directed at Spiro. Next he noticed all the girls around Mordeth and jealously slammed his fist on a button. The girls all transformed into 80 year old women and the ones getting undressed started to take out there false teeth as well! Solitaire turned round to see that the bear that had been mauling Chris had also turned into an old women who appeared to somehow be down his trousers and was desperately looking for a cheek to pinch. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Luthorharkon strode out of the tardis (that had just appeared inside the room) which swiftly dissappeared leaving him stranded in the room.
He walked up to a control panel and clicked on the red button labelled stop....


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

and Mordeth shuddered as everything except the real people stopped and stood still. What a relief...
And s he pressed the rewind button and returned to the moment were the girls were stripping, knowing full well that not 2 things could happen after each other here, so they were safe.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"AHHHH!!!!!!!!" screamed Chris as the angry bear turned into a slightly....invigorated old women, "That 's even worse!!!!" This had to be a bad dream. It HAD to be. And soon his alarm clock would start playing Planet Rock, and it would all be over. So, all he had to do was run. Chris managed to shake off the old women and started to retreat. She was quite fast for an old timer. Then Chris' legs froze. "what the.." Luthor was standing over the big red stop button. Thankfully, the old women had frozen as well, and a button was in reach. Chris pressed it, and his mum's chicken cassarole appeared on a plate. Chris instinctively reached for it, but it was just out of reach. "NOOOOO!!!!!!"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Luthor suddenly recognised the man screaming.
Of course! It was Chris from his visit to the mangled moose.
Upon that thought he proceeded to press the clear button containing a human toe that had been set nto the plastic, preserving it.
He sure hoped that one would pop out some tea or coffee.
He was parched from all that time travelling.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

OOC: Navi from the Legend of Zelda games... PURE EVIL


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk pressed the green button on the panel. Suddenly he was showered with cash.
'Yes. Yes! YES! I'm finally RICH!' he cried. 'Wait a minute, I'm trapped in this stupid box - I can't spend it! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Jetrax T6, Axalara T9, Codrex, I've failed you!'

OOC: those were all BIONICLE terms, jsyk


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris hit the nearest random button, and a large number of Airfix kits appeared, and a large beach diorama. "Screw getting out of here, I've got work to do," said Chris grabbing the nearest one. "Now where's the glue...Wait where is the glue?" Wherever Chris looked, there was no glue. "NOO!!!!!" Chris hit the nearest random button, and a pritt stick fell from the sky. "Not that kind." Chris hit the other button, and was encased in modeling glue. "Oh cr-" Chris' lips welded together.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Luthorharkon, after realising the button he just pressed hadn't done anything, climbed to the top of his panel to the top most button. It was square and made out of some kind of crystaline gem. He pressed it and was imediately shower with green goo. It was filled with all sorts of matter. Everything from toe-nail clippings to gold coins.
One thing caught his eye. A tea pot!
Now he just needed some teabags so he decided to press the rather repulsive button that was remarkably a human eye......


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'Screw this, I'd rather sell my soul to the dark Eladar!' Fenrakk cried. He pressed a bumpy golden button, and suddenly he was made of solid steel!
He ran into the wall. Once, twice, three times, again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again!
Suddenly, there was a small hole in the wall. A single button emerged, with a picture of a gren square on a cable.
He wondered if he should press it...


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Alex presses a random flashing button, a veet and a whir later hes in a large suit of power armor with a daemon sword and a plasma pistol. 
"Hey! what gives!? it turned me into me!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk stared at the odd button. He looked back to the chaos in the room.

'Hmmmmmm...' he thought. 'Button, or room... Room, or button... Back to Portal!'


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

watching Fenrak presses another button and notices he has the armor of a thousand son....marine!
"hey i can't feel my legs! noooooo!" 
in anger smacks his head against the platform pressing four buttons at once, a bolter pops up, he returns to normal and a viewscrren pops up the voice of it saying "quit crying stupid!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: hm...hmmm...hmmmmm...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
Is anyone else wondering why I am emphasizing this button?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris ran up to the button Fenrakk had revealed. Being an inquisitive guy, he whacked it. Suddenly, there was a loud crash, a rumble, a fwoosh, and then nothing. On the control panel, the words "MISSILE LAUNCHED" came up in big letters. "Ah.....oops....."


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dirty-dog- wakes form his drooling mess of a daydream, and looks planely at fenrak101.

well that didn't work did it he says in a rather intellegent voice.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

alex gets up and walks up to the walla seeing that theres another blink beside the button that launched the missle, so he experimentally shoots the walla with his bolter revealing a big button that says in capital letters-ABORT!-

"ok! that oughta help!" saying this he smacks the button with his power armoured fist and the voice on the com says "Missile launch aborted........... 15 minutes till impact on launchsite"

"whoops..."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Well done," said Chris smacking Alex round the back of the head punish, "How are we meant to shoot that down?" Chris looked at the mess of buttons spread around the room. There had to be a deactivate one somewhere. There was a big deactivate-y looking button in the middle, and Chris hit it, and the lights went off. "Ah, wrong button," said Chris pressing it again, and the lights were restored....for two seconds, and then started to turn red. "Self Destruct in T-minus 100, 99, 98, 97," boomed the loudspeaker. "Ah, that can't be good."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk watched as the power went out. 'NO!' he cried. 'GLaDOS will live on!' he watched as a button appeared and he pressed it. Suddenly, a missile fell from the cieling, warhead down. Only... there was no warhead. There was a set of doors, and two buttons on top of each other. there were arrows pointing up and down.
'hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm................'


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

*presses one button and gets a boot to the face! 
"doh! the other one must be......... wait........... i cant see! noooooo!"
*smakcs his head agauinst the wal and can see again* 
"ok taht was wierd. so which button opens the doors?"
but then he had an idea!
"hey if im in my chaos lords armor....then my vox unit can call in help!"
he tries to get his flag ship to bombard the walls btu only picks up the Telletubbys signal.
"so evil.......it burns!!!!!!! SAVE ME AAAAAAAAAAAAH!"
ALex has to take a moral check to turn off his vox unit


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk watched as Alexander rolled 2 sevens on a six sided dice, thus failing his morale test. He faintly heard Teletubbies music in the distance.
He spotted another set of buttons, on the other side. He pressed one. The doors opened. He walked inside.
It was square inside, and there was a panel full of numbers on one side.
'Hmmmmmmmmmmm........' he pressed the #1. The doors closed and he began going up. He came to a stop, the doors opened, and he was back where he started.
'Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......'


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

ALex tears his helmet off and puls a vox unit out of nowhere. FINALLY getting his flagship on the coms.
"Flagship CArotol! this is High Lord Alexander get me the hell outta here!!!!"
all he heard was static and then.......
"TRAITOROUS SCUM! I'LL DESTROY YOU!!!!!"
he got a hold of the ltiany of fury and thus presses a red button and then he heard a faint...BOOM on the vox unit.
"Wow! a button actually helped me! now to deal with the missle...."
ALex blows a hole through the wal with his bolter. making a good sized door.
"bye gu- what the?" he tran into another wall. "DRATS!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: The missile or the wall?

Fenrakk pressed the button 2. The doors closed and he went back up. When it stopped, there were two of him.

'Yes!' they cried in unison. 'Finally, a challenge of a player in Command and Conquer!'


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

sighing Jon the rainbow dragon shakes his head at the foolishness, which is quite ironic looking at him. The fires his rainbow love breathe all over the room making every1 start to hug eachother for no reason at all.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk found himself hugging his alter-ego thing. They spotted the dragon brewathing pink breath through the room.
'FOR CHAOS!' the two of them cried in unison. They pressed a series of buttons and became CSMs. 'CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
They ran up, drew power swords (one left-handed, one right-handed) and slew the dragon. The dragon spat out a tired-looking Jon. 'Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............................' the two said in unison


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

oh tzeencth....two fenraks..."
ALex walked up tot he two of them and got a diabolical plan.
"So which one is the original?"
after sayign this presses a RANDOM button and gets a meltagun.
"the new one melts so let the games begin!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

The two Fenrakks looked at each other, wondering the same thing.
'DUEL TO THE DEATH!' they cried in unison. "MAY THE TRUE MAN LIVE!'
The one on the left pulled out a Chainsword; the one on the right pulled out a bolt pistol. 'CHARGE!!!!!!!!!'
There was a cloud of dust so grand that everyone started to cough.
After five minutes, the Fenrakks were on the floor, exhausted. 'TRUCE? TRUCE.'
They turned to Alexander. 'CHARGE!'


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

foolish mortals!" Alex yelled as he hit the last button on his panel and he turned into a daemon prince with the omega super powered axe of khorne! (gives him +999999999 on all attack rolls) "NOW YOU BOTH DIEEEEEEE! CHAAAAAAAARGE!" Alex fought the two fenraks stomping and smashing and chopping and yelling "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH" for no reason! he then remembered that since he was so big why not just pund through the wallas till he was outside?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris watched the Fenrakks and Alex maim each other, and waited for anarchy to prevail. The missile had not long before it slammed into the place. Seemed it was up to chris to save the day!

He started pressing random buttons. One made his feet start talking to each other. "Hey left, how's life?"
"I'm fine, how about you right?"
Chris pressed another button, and something reminiscent of shit fell from the sky and landed on one of the Fenrakks. The fenrakk didn't seem to impressed.
Suddenly, there was a huge explosion, the floor rocked, babies started crying, chris' shoes started to try and kill each other, and then silence. What had hit them? Did it really matter? No? Was it the missile? Should I stop writing in question marks?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk saw that there were no more Fenrakks. Alex was no longer a Daemon Prince, Chris's feet stopped fighting, and there were no more flying people.
He watched as two blast doors opened against one wall. He stepped in...
...and suddenly he was on the ceiling! 'Hmmmmmmmmmmm.......' he thought, seeing that his personal polarity had reversed.

OOC: okay everybody there's a new huge room and the floor, walls and ceiling are COVERED in buttons. Knock yourselves out :fool:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Jon is very confused as he got tossed out of his lovely rainbow dragon dreadnought of doom. He runs into a wall covered with buttons and in turn gets turned into a Slaanesh champion. "REVENGE!!!!!!!! YOU KILLED MAH RAINBOW BUDDY!!!!!!." The newly transformed Jon screamed as he charges into the room with Fenrakk as his target and finds himself on the ceiling. "BOO!" he yelled as his head turned into a wickedly grinning pumpkin.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Alex walked in and pressed a random buton which popped a screen up with a human being stating "you are the weakest links! goodbye!" the next things that happened was the room started filing up with poison gass that not even a plaguemarine could survive. "crap....we're screwed."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire wondered into the room. He saw the gas appearing and started to panic, as it reached him he clutched his throat and started to choke.
"Oh god!" he spluttered, "I don't think this is really poisonous but it smells really bad. Like somebody's let one rip!" he pressed a button desperately and relaxed as he lost his sense of smell. "Not really sure whether this is a good thing or bad thing. . ."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

getting thrown into the new room by something he could not in his wildest dreams explain what was, he landed on his face, and rolled a small distance, pressing down all the buttons he ran over.
They all started blinking, and flashing, and suddenly alot of things happened all at once.
He was big, then he wassmall, then his skin turned into a green-red-yellow-blue-brown-black-white-purple-pink-grey-light-dark color, also he had alot of many-colored dots all over him, and some red ones, marks from where he had hit the buttons. also, he wheezed in a way that was bound to be bad. Looking at his hands he spluttered something foul, as he saw that one had fins and fur, the other was bony, with claws, and covered with cheap trinkets.

"Cheap trinkets! CHEAP TRINKETS?!!!" He roared, lost in fury, the blood rushing to his head... that now was located somewhere on his back, his neck was completely gonbe, leaving the shoulders bare.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Noticing it wa sonly a bad smell Alex just stopped breathing with his nose and pressed another button which cleared the air and....turned him into an inquisitor.
"ok heretics time for judgement!"


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Me being me cannot resist pressing as many buttons before whatever happens happens after only managing to press 6, I spontaneously combust. messy.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Luthorharkon pressed the button resembling a scrunched up face.
Suddenly his arms dissolved into the air and were replaced with pointy sticks.
"Great..."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I forgot to say... new arrivals, you wake up at the old desks with the button, not in the new room

Fenrakk took his steps carefully. Suddenly, he stepped on one and another rose like a pedestail, and he tripped, falling upwards. Suddenly, he had a Dead Space moment, as he landed on the wall and still stood.
'Hey, my personal gravity polarity has changed completely - I'm stuck in a vacuum. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........'

OOC: this is only happening to me, not you guys


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris ran into the nearest room, tripped over and landed on a button. Nothing happened. "That's weird, innit bl-" chris paused. He checked his head, and on it was a baseball cap, and he was wearing burbery. "HOLY CRAP, I'M A CHAV!" Screamed Chris, panicking when he saw the offending clothes, "GET IT OFF! GET IT OFF, BLUD!!"


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

presses a button which turns him and chris back to normal.
"There ya go chris. now to see if we can get fenrak outta there..."
looks for a button that will bring fenrak back. still looking btw...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

All things considered, this was the wierdest place Discy had ever woken up in, including half way up a pine tree. Getting up, he proptly slipped up in a pile of molten shit. Seeing an open door, he decided to go through it. On the way over, he saw a very large gold button. "Aaaaawesoooome!"
Upon pressing, Discy turned into a huge Chaos Spawn with 13 arms, each holding a rolled up newspaper. "Time to swat some flies..."
OOC: You are all going to be hurting in a moment if you don't press that big button labeled "Shit Shower".
Mahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk saw the 13-armed Spawn come towards him. Reenacting a DeadSpace-moment, he jumped onto the ceiling. 'At least it can't get me here...'
Suddenly, the Spawn jumped and landed on the ceiling as well.
'HOLY SHIT! Necromorph moves!'
He was about to turn into a gravity-defying splat on the ceiling when Alex's stupid notion that Fenrakk needed him to get him off the ceiling helped him out and he fell to the floor just before the Spawn struck, landing on the 'Shit Shower' button, turning the Spawn into very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, smelly shit. Suddenly, there was a time warp, and the smell went a few minutes into the past, appearing into the moment in time when Alex smelled the stench when he first walked in (for those idiots here, Alex pressing the button at first made the future stench end up at that time, and that was what he smelled)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Why does this always happen to me?", Discy moaneded. Trying to form an arm out of shit, he managed to press a purple button, turning into a Witch Elf with a purple colour scheme.
"Aaaaaahhhhhh!Nonononooshitoshitoshit!


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

presses an ominous glowing green buttton and turns into a disfunctional necron...scarab. floating and flutttering with little legs falling off and a claw broken tries to find a button that will turn him back.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Wulox woke up in a room,it had a control panel with loads of bttons infront, not thinking he pressed the big RED button,"Shit..."
He had been turned into some grotesque fur covered monster,
a pink fluffy bunny.....


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

OCC:You turned into a woman discy


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As I shifted into a more comfortable sleeping position, he pressed a bunch of buttons. He suddenly awoke in power armour. "Uhhhh." He looked at himself. "Am I Space Marine?" he asked nobody in particular. Suddenly a voice in his head told him "no, you are a witch hunter. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!". "Oh, great" he (now she) said and went back to sleep, pressing another bunch of buttons.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk looked for a way out. He had to get out. He couldn't live down here forever. What if he did?Would he starve? Would he drown? Would he suffocate? Did he leave the oven on? And where the hell was he?


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Alex presses a red buttopn which returned him to normal but since he was floating he fell on threee other buttons, one sent him down to where Fenrak was, the other closed the door that lead out of where Fenrak was and the other dumped enough food, water and other supplies for the both of them that could alst forever along with a number of GW items like Models and Battlefields. 
"well this doesn't seem so bad anymore Fenrak! care for a freindly game of 40k?"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

'No,' he said. 'I want a hostile game with CSMs, whatever army you play, and a Titan or two.' he turned around. 'Any BFG models?'


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm..." looks around for some models. "oh no.... there all.... DARK ELDAR!?!?!?! oooooo theres one chaos thing... OMG ITS A FRIGGIN CULTIST SQUAD!" Alex panicked and screamed "IM IN HELL NOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I do not believe there are cultist squads in 40K 

Fenrakk checked pile, indiscriminantly pressing a black button with white dots.
Suddenly, they were both aboard the Terminus Est, in SPACE!
'AWESOME!' Fenrakk cried. 'But what are those ships doing, just floatin' there like that?'
He looked out the window. He saw Spacial Anomaly 'Hadex', coming closer every second as the Est plowed towards it. 'No1 Not like this!' he pressed a button - and suddenly, he BECAME Spacial Anomoly Hadex (read the fluff they believe it's sentient). 'Hey I can see my house from here'


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

OOC: they used to be remember i have 4th ed codex xD))
seeing that fenrak is a ship he preses a button and is all of a sudden Abbadon the Despoiler on his flagship. 
"SAWEET! which planet to blow up first heheheheheheheeeeee." all of a sudden he looks out the windo and sees thin clear plastic bases on both his shp and fenrak. 
"hey fen....i think we got recruited into that one 40K space warfare thing."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Spacial Anomoly Hadex isn't a ship... check the Galaxy Map in your rulebook

Fenrakk saw his clear plastic base. Sure enough, all ships were used with extensive Green Stuff and mounted on bases.
He looked up and saw huge versions of himself and Alexander standing over them. 'Dude I think we switched bodies...' he said.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Alex looked up. "aww crap... NOT good."
notices his body fumbling around for buttons.
"get over here you idiot! no not that way! to me damnit! NO NOT THAT ONE NOOOOOOO" 
his body prresses a button and alex was ina body....not his own but FENRAKS!
"woah i even sound like him! scary..."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk found himself in Alex's body
NOOOOO!' he screamed. 'I CAN'TGO OUT IN PUBLIC LIKE THIS! ARGHHH!'

He stumbles on a button that turns him into Albert Einstein. 'Hmmmm... E=MC squared,' he said. 'Zen vee calchulate ze power outpoot uv ze boottuns, and zen vee find ze relative lochations uv ze boottons...'


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel wakes up to soem guy in a crappy Albert Einstein talking in an equally annoying accent. screw that. some other people were freaking out... but Dessel had buttons to press.
he presses the big red one NUCLEAR LAUNCH, DETECTED..."oops, maybe blue will stop it"
presses blue button YOU REQUIRE ADDITIONAL PYLONS "damnit!!!! hope the missle isnt headed at us"
finally he presses the orange button SPAWN MORE OVERLORDS "ummm..."
oresses orange again, and 

BBLLLLLLLLEEEEEEAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he was spawned as an overlord... the most useless transport in starcraft... and his claws werent lang enough to reach his buttos
"HELP!!!!! SOMEONE PLEASE HIT MY ORANGE BUTTON AGAIN"
(GGYYYAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: what's an Overlord?

'And........ Zhere!' Fenrakk/Alex woke up. Alex/Fenrakk/Albert pressed a button and suddenly they were back to normal. 'YES!' Fenrakk said. 'Now, which buttons turns me into Hadex again?'


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: zerg unit from Starcraft... big bulbous, floaty, slow.
Dessel the overlord futilely tried to press any button on his pannel... only to launch some half re-solidified shit onto one of Wuox's buttons... turning him into a gaunt (life sized, not a mini). This immediately set off Overlord Dessels pseudo-parental instincts to transport smallish, killy, bug-like creatures. One of thefleshy flaps on his side opened up, an arretor tentacle shot out and stowed Wulox within the fleshy cargo hold. He toted him over to the not-yet fully detonated ICBM, unceremoniously dropped him, and started looking for invisible enemies
"why the hell am I doing this and where the hell am I???
(Daaaaaaaararararararararararararao)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I'm completely lost...

Alright, now people need something to get them back into this thread, so...


Fenrakk pressed a big, flashing button that looked like a color wheel. Instantly, there was a DING! like cookies had just come out of the oven. Everyone returned to their original seats, finding a remote on each panel.
Fenrakk aimed his at Dessel and pressed a backward arrow button. Instantly, Dessel went back in time to the second he woke up, with full memory of what happened.
'sweet...'


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"umm... thanks, I guess"
Dessel pointed his at Fenrakk101, who suddenly ended up as a desk that his "desk" was now sitting in... the force of the change's strangeness hurled Dessel into the wall and ladged him there... completely stuck
"fuck... help!!"

OOC: woops, normal RP character... lol, sorry


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: wtf? Who's Cassius?

Fenrakk, now a desk, opened a drawer and pulled out the remote.
Pressing the 'transmogrifier' button, he turned himself into a huge, ugly Greater Daemon of Nurgle, standing with his ass on top of Dessel.
Time to break wind...he he...' he said.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"umm, sorry?" said a thuroughly confused, and still stuck Dessel


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris was back in his seat, sadly without his fuzzy hat. "Why do I always lose my fuzzy hat in RPs?" Chris immediately got to work, and looked for the button that turned the telly on. A big button that looked like a zit seemed promising. "Alright, here we go." A telly turned on, but with Spongebob Squarepants on. "Ah, this gives me a headache, I'll change the channel. On the next channel there was Spongebob Squarepants. And the next, and the next after that. "AHHHHHHH!!!!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!! MY BRAINS!!!!! THE HORRROR!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk hears SpoungeBoob CircleShorts on somewhere else in the room. His head impoloded with a loud (yet quick) BOOM!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"HEELPPPPP STUCK!!!!!!! MAKE IT SSSSTTTTTOOOOOPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
a still stuck Dessel shouted


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire watched the cartoon with a growing sense of dread. Eventually when he could bare it no more he took the remote and, pointing it to himself, pressed the stand by button. Solitaire fell face first on the desk fast asleep. . .


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

alexander was napping when he found he was himself witha remote.
he laffed evilly trubbed his hands together and pointed it at chris, pressing a button and there was a poof ding and...... Alex was smaller.
"huh? why cant i move my arms and why do i smell like...." he smelled himself "Plastic modleing glue...... CRAP IM MY CHAOS LORD MINATURE! WHY!? someone please press a button so i can move again pleeeeeeeees?"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk zapped Alex and he turned into a living, breathing plastic Chaos Lord... that was still noly two inches tall


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Still receiving no help, Dessel wiggled his wrist loose, and started pointing his remote in randow directions and pressing his buttonssssssss.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

ButtonS, there's more than one...


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

as a living breathing plastic model now he decides to jump onto his remote and point it at himself. he jumped onto a shjiny button but slipped and fell on another one! he grew to his normal height but he was STILL a plastic model. 
"I still feel plasticy but that just means I'm tougher!" then he noticed a giant magnifying glass witha beam of light pointing at him. "
"aww crap!" he started running away from it as it followed him.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel finally hit something, the magnifying glass chasing Darkblade, to be exact. It tuned into a 13 year old ultramarines players hands, and all the supplies needed to convert Darkblade into a smurf... and it was still chasing him
"I stop when someone helps me out of the wall!!!" Dessel shouted, as he pressed another series of buttons, hoping to get someones attention


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris noticed that solitaire had fallen asleep. This gave him a good idea. Chris pressed a random button which looked like a guy wetting himself, which spawned a bucket of warm water. Perfect. Chris slipped solitaire's hand into the water. If what he heard was right, soon solitaire would've embarrassingly wet himself.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk aimed the remote at Dessel, hoping to shut him up. Finally, Dessel returned to his normal self.
But as Dessel started to move, he found out that he was a life-size plastic model of hisseslf.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

Alexander drop kicks the kid and gets a small bti of blue paint on his leg *NO IT BURNS! EVIL EVIL!" he runs around and grabs dessel stepping on dessels remote...and tearing desseel's arm off. Alex then noticed the arm wasnt bleeding but actually was Dessel's whole body. "there dessel now iill the kid please!"


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"meameaMEAmeamea" Dessel mews as he persses the same button, turning the kid into a massively giant and humungous modelling table, complete with lifetime supply of modelling tools, and a enough models from all the armies to last said lifetime... if only he could get up onto the massive table. Dessel starts climbing the table.


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

looks at the table and thinks about pressing a button to grow wings. so he presses a random button on his remote and instead of him growing wings he had a great realization, the table was not giant, him and dessel were just smaller! 
"uhh....dessel you might not wanna go up there."


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Why, lilfetime supply, this is gonna be SCHWEEEEEET!!!!" dessel said, re-doubling the speed he was climbing at.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: what's this kid?


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

OOC: the kid turned into a table he was trying to turn me into a smurf)
ICessel....we're models. knowing certain people in here theyd be like "must paint to my color scheme!"


----------

